# 2005 Nissan Quest Ignition problem.



## Fred7038 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi, at work I drive a 05 Quest Lately the key has been not turning all the way off it goes to Accessory then stops and sometimes its a real challenge to get it out . It was in the shop and the switch/sensor that's in the shifter was loose it was tightened but did not solve the problem. Any Ideas ? I know this thread is in wrong category but there is no Quest forum. If a moderator See's this please move. Thanks in Advance


----------

